
Ask HN: How do you all feel about using recruiters? - grassclip
At least in terms of non-SV locations, it&#x27;s kind of hard to find more than a few companies looking for rails devs &#x2F; data engineers. And I&#x27;m sure there are companies working on interesting problems, but the thought of those jobs needing a recruiter to fill them kind of turns me off to them. And also the pushiness and lack of domain knowledge is a little annoying to deal with. Any thoughts on the issue?
======
sheraz
I like them. I'm always happy to give a 5-10 min chat to see what the
opportunity is.

Sure some are time wasters but overall I'm pleased with the few I've worked
with in the past.

